# How to do a Rhinestone design in the silhouette software?



## sparklecdesigns (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello I am new to rhinestones but would love to make shirts, I am doing something basic right now such as a Bridesmaid shirt and I cannot get the font to look decent. I keep on messing with it but it still looks bad I like the cursive fonts but am dying tying to make it look right? I am using the silhouette studio designer edition please help I know I am doing something wrong? If I cannot use this software what makes me think I could use a better rhinestone software? just something simple the word Bridesmaid is driving me crazy.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Jamie 
Your software to start out is fine, 
Bridesmaid is a long word to start with and if it is script it takes even more space..

are you trying a single line of stones or more I would try a single line and try makeing bridesmaid 9.5 inches long.
10ss stones
0.03 spacing.


----------



## sparklecdesigns (Apr 14, 2013)

What do you mean a single line ? I just typed the word Bridesmaid in a font and hit linear fill and it looked ugly? Is there a btter font to use for that word in cursive?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

For Rhinestones we use single line , outline, and fill selections, with a cursive font you may not be able to do a fill on it, and that is why a dismay of stones, Single line would mean one row of stones following the cursive font.


----------



## sparklecdesigns (Apr 14, 2013)

All i hvae in the software is linear fill,radial fill, and edge?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Usually the larger the letter or object the better the results you get when using an auto fill feature. As Sandy Jo mentioned Bridesmaid is a long word so the actual lettering is not going to be very large if you want to keep the design at a size to fit on a shirt. Working with smaller letters or objects you will have more manual tweeking and adjusting to do to make the design look good. In many cases where the auto fill just does not look good I just end up placing individual dots along the path of the lettering manually. It's more time consuming to do it this way but in the end you will end up with the results you are looking for.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

sparklecdesigns said:


> All i hvae in the software is linear fill,radial fill, and edge?


Jamie what font in particular are you attempting to use?


----------



## sparklecdesigns (Apr 14, 2013)

Just anything cursive with the B having like loops?


----------



## sparklecdesigns (Apr 14, 2013)

I think I got it not too sure I just downloaded inkscape? It made it a single line? Because all my fonts were puffy? Does that make sense?


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

What did you do to make the font single line in inkscape? That would help me out!
Thanks


----------

